# Nut free beans



## ktmo (Jan 22, 2017)

Having spoken to a few roasters recently, it seems most cant guarantee nut free coffee, ie occasionally a rogue nut will appear in the green beans. Just wondered why it is, that there never seems to be an allergen warning on supermarket coffee packs? is Coffee exempt from regular food allergen labelling?


----------

